# Name Brand vs. Generic/Store Brand



## debodun (May 18, 2017)

When grocery shopping, do you tend to buy name brands or generic?


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2017)

Mostly generic but there are exceptions; like Hellman's mayonnaise. There are a few more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2017)

Mostly generic except for a few items. I once made a loaf of bread from the store brand flour and it took 3 men to carry it out to the garbage can. I think it actually gained weight as it was baking. I don't think it is fluffed up or sifted as well as the name brands.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2017)

Mostly generic, as long as it is as good as name brand.  In most cases, it IS the name brand product, just labeled with another name.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2017)

Mostly generic except  mayo, and it's always  "Best Foods",  which is  Hellmans, west  of the Mississippi  river.

  (Did you know that?)


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Mostly generic except  mayo, and it's always  "Best Foods",  which is  Hellmans, west  of the Mississippi  river.
> 
> (Did you know that?)



Yup.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 18, 2017)

Depends, certain things are brand only, others, I don't care.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2017)

Debbie,  I don't need Depends yet, but will keep them in mind just in case.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2017)

Mostly generic.

With mayonnaise I usually make my own unless Hellman's is on sale or I have a coupon.

I've also found that it's better to stick with some national brand cleaning products rather than using generic ones.

I guess it's all about selection, what I save on the bananas I spend on the oranges, LOL!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 18, 2017)

I will answer with a solid it depends.  Depends on what I am buying, and where.  Things like paper goods I will buy store brand (except for TP. Got to be Scott).  I buy name brand dish soap and laundry soap.  For food items, it depend on where I am shopping.  I find that Price Rite brands are often just as good as name, and cost less.  I have often tried different store brands, and will decide on what my picky eater hubby likes.


----------



## nvtribefan (May 18, 2017)

I buy many Kirkland (Costco) brands items.  No generics, not even for the dogs' daily can of green beans.  Life is too short to eat substandard food.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2017)

I often shop at Aldi's and Save A Lot and they have lots of off brand, not really generic, brands.  So I buy those mainly.


----------



## helenbacque (May 20, 2017)

I tend toward old standby brands on things that matter.  Mayo must be Dukes, paper towels Viva but shampoo ... whatever is cheapest.  Usually Suave.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2017)

Name brands for a lot of things, but I will buy the generics if the quality is as good.  My mayo is Hellman's too (Best Foods).  My dog gets Kirkland Signature Chicken with Rice and Vegetable dry food from Costco, and name brand canned like Wellness, Evangers, Fromm, etc.  Cat gets all name brands.  Paper towels are generic, but always buy Scott TP, 1,000 sheets per roll.  We use the cheap Suave shampoos and conditioners too Helen.


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2017)

Buy the cheap Suave, etc at the Dollar tree but have to have Hellmans mayo etc.


----------



## Temperance (May 23, 2017)

Name brands mostly, it just depends on what I am buying.


----------



## Camper6 (May 23, 2017)

Whatever is on sale I buy.  Never, never, buy toilet paper or paper towels that is not on sale.  They are loss leaders to bring you into the store.

What I do is read the label on the generic and compare it to the name brand.  If it's the same stuff why not buy the less expensive one?

Probably comes off the same assembly line with a different label.  I know that's how refigerators and stoves are done.

Sears brand Kenmore is Whirlpool.  I know that from having to buy parts.


----------



## Don M. (May 23, 2017)

Years ago, when I was working, I had several opportunities to help during major installs, etc., at the Walmart headquarters in Bentonville, AK.  Walmart has a huge hall at the front of its offices, where the salesmen from dozens of companies line up every day to meet with the Walmart buyers.  In the vast majority of cases, Walmart buys huge quantities of the "branded" products, at a substantially reduced price, under it's own "Great Value" brand.  The Only difference is the label being applied to the container at the factory.  
We used to get a chuckle watching these salesmen come in during the morning...with big smiles, and full of hope for making a huge profit on their sales.  Then, later in the day, they left, looking downtrodden and disappointed at the fact that they were only able to make a 2 or 3 percent profit, instead of the 10 to 20% profit the "brand" would sell for.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2017)

Store brands for most things I can.


----------



## Trade (May 24, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> With mayonnaise I usually make my own unless Hellman's is on sale or I have a coupon.



I always get Duke's. It's good stuff. Plus I like the name. It reminds me of Duke Snider one of my boyhood heroes.


----------

